# Chrysler officially done building engines with Hyundai, Mitsubishi



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

In a terse statement issued last night, Chrysler made official what had been expected for at least a couple of weeks: The Global Engine Manufacturing Alliance is no more. Chrysler Group LLC has bought out its former partners Hyundai and Mitsubishi, and the Dundee, MI engine plant that builds Chrysler's four-cylinder engines for a variety of vehicles is now wholly owned by the company.

No buyout price was announced and the status of the engine designs was not mentioned. Presumably, the Japanese and Korean automakers which also build versions of the same engines will be allowed to continue doing so for the foreseeable future at their own manufacturing facilities. Mitsubishi uses a version of this engine in the latest versions of its Lancer, including the EVO. The Dundee plant began production in 2005.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/09/11/chrysler-officially-done-building-engines-with-hyundai-mitsubis/


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see the bailout taxes I'm paying to help them are going to good use


----------

